# Eoi withdraw help requried



## wafee123 (Apr 12, 2013)

hello,

I have submitted my EOI in following category 189 and 489. I came to know that I do not meet 489 requirement (ielts 7 each Victoria) if I withdraw 489 EOI does this withdraw will change date of your EOI submission for 189 category.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

wafee123 said:


> hello,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in following category 189 and 489. I came to know that I do not meet 489 requirement (ielts 7 each Victoria) if I withdraw 489 EOI does this withdraw will change date of your EOI submission for 189 category.


Withdrawing 489 sub class option will not result in change for Visa Date of effect.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thats right


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi I need some help regarding my queries for EOI

I submitted my EOI in July 2012 last year got invitation in November 2012 but then I realized my points were incomplete so I waited for 60 days for invitation to get expired and after that I suspended my EOI

Now I have completed 60 points and want to apply again. I don't want to update my old suspended EOI because last time I didn't declared all my job experiences and i don't want any conflict of information because it seems(I assume) that every time we update EOI our old information is also save there

Under these circumstances two things are coming in mind plzzzzzzzz guide me what should i do 

1) Withdraw old EOI and make a new one with the same email address OR
2) Leave the old eoi suspended and make a new one with a new email address


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ferdew said:


> Hi I need some help regarding my queries for EOI
> 
> I submitted my EOI in July 2012 last year got invitation in November 2012 but then I realized my points were incomplete so I waited for 60 days for invitation to get expired and after that I suspended my EOI
> 
> ...


Once invitation is generated, the EOI goes under suspension. After 60 days when the visa application is not made, the EOI comes out of suspension and you can modify it. The EOI is ready to receive the 2nd and the last invitation depending upon your position in queue.


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Once invitation is generated, the EOI goes under suspension. After 60 days when the visa application is not made, the EOI comes out of suspension and you can modify it. The EOI is ready to receive the 2nd and the last invitation depending upon your position in queue.


Thanks mroks

I need your opinion regarding making a new EOI instead of updating my old suspended EOI because last time I gave incomplete information and I think old EOI are save every time in DIAC data. If this time i will update with different information there will be huge conflict in my past and current information


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ferdew said:


> Thanks mroks
> 
> I need your opinion regarding making a new EOI instead of updating my old suspended EOI because last time I gave incomplete information and I think old EOI are save every time in DIAC data. If this time i will update with different information there will be huge conflict in my past and current information


*Suspending an EOI*

If you are unable to access your EOI for a length of time, then you can choose to suspend your EOI. While this will not extend the validity of your EOI it will stop you receiving invitations or contacts that you cannot act on, and will avoid your EOI being removed while you are, for example, on holiday and receive two invitations during that time.

If you receive an invitation, your EOI will be suspended automatically so your EOI cannot be considered for any subsequent invitation rounds or be available to employers to search for and contact you. Your EOI will remain suspended until such a time that you lodge a visa application and that application is finally determined or 60 days ceases and you do not lodge a valid visa application. During this time you can view your EOI and your correspondence, but cannot update your answers on your EOI or select different visa types.

*Withdrawing an EOI*

You can withdraw your EOI at any time by accessing your SkillSelect account and selecting the option “Withdraw EOI”. If you withdraw your EOI it will be permanently removed from SkillSelect.

*Removing an EOI*

If you receive two invitations and you do not lodge a visa application in response to either of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from SkillSelect.

Your EOI will be removed automatically if it expires. Submitted EOIs expire after two years. EOIs that are begun, but are never submitted as a complete EOI will also be removed automatically two years after they are commenced.

If you do not comply with the terms and conditions of SkillSelect, your EOI can be removed by the department at any time. You will be asked to read and agree to the terms and conditions when you register for a SkillSelect account.

*If you have a decision on a substantive visa application*

If you are granted, refused or withdraw a permanent visa or a 489 or 188 provisional visa application, your EOI will be removed from SkillSelect.

If you are granted, refused or withdraw a temporary visa application, your EOI will remain in SkillSelect for future selection unless it is withdrawn, expires, or is removed.


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

It means i can make multiple EOIs doesnt matter


----------



## ferdew (Sep 8, 2013)

Mroks said:


> *Suspending an EOI*
> 
> If you are unable to access your EOI for a length of time, then you can choose to suspend your EOI. While this will not extend the validity of your EOI it will stop you receiving invitations or contacts that you cannot act on, and will avoid your EOI being removed while you are, for example, on holiday and receive two invitations during that time.
> 
> ...


it means i can make multiple EOIs and keep the old one suspened and make a new one ?????????????????m i right


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ferdew said:


> it means i can make multiple EOIs and keep the old one suspened and make a new one ?????????????????m i right


Withdraw your EOI and then file for a new one.


----------



## Mililhmc (Aug 24, 2013)

Dear Wafee 123/ Ferdew

could you please update if you were ble to withdraw your current EOI after invitation (but before 60 days) or not.

I am in a similar situation as I do not know if they would consider my skills assessment ( letter form Medical board of in-principle agreement of specialist registration) - as positive assessment or not. Although i would have registration(considered positive assessment) prior to lodging application but I only had - an -in-principle agreement of registration on the dae of invitation.
So I am not sure if should go ahead apply on current invitation or wait for another invitation or if possible withdraw EOI and apply another?


----------



## azaan15 (Aug 12, 2014)

wafee123 said:


> hello,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in following category 189 and 489. I came to know that I do not meet 489 requirement (ielts 7 each Victoria) if I withdraw 489 EOI does this withdraw will change date of your EOI submission for 189 category.


Can I withdraw with my EOI and it will not conflict with new EOI if I apply for a new EOI?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

azaan15 said:


> Can I withdraw with my EOI and it will not conflict with new EOI if I apply for a new EOI?


Can you please state your case clearly so that others can help? 

1. Are you already invited ? Then wait for the invite to expire. I am not sure if duplicate EOIs is correct way by creating another EOI. May be experts can clarify.
2. If you are not invited , you can still go ahead and edit it.


----------



## angelica2907 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi there,
my EOI is just removed
I have applied for my visa and I have been waiting for 88 days. And today I got an email that my EOI is just removed. But I haven't got any information about the outcome of my visa. Can anyone tell me what happen ?


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

Today i got my visa..


__________________
ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
PTE: 65+ (10 points) 
ACS positive for 6+ years exp on 07/Dec/2016
190 SA EOI Lodged (70 pts): 08/Dec/2016
190 NSW EOI Lodged (70 pts): 14/Dec/2016
SA SS applied: 08/Dec/2016
NSW SS invitation&Applied: 13/Jan/2017
SA Approval to apply for Visa: 20/Jan/2017
NSW Approval to apply for Visa:03/Feb/2017
VISA Lodged:13/Feb/2017
VSA Granted:28/Feb/2017


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

angelica2907 said:


> Hi there,
> my EOI is just removed
> I have applied for my visa and I have been waiting for 88 days. And today I got an email that my EOI is just removed. But I haven't got any information about the outcome of my visa. Can anyone tell me what happen ?


Within EOD you will get grant


__________________
ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
PTE: 65+ (10 points) 
ACS positive for 6+ years exp on 07/Dec/2016
190 SA EOI Lodged (70 pts): 08/Dec/2016
190 NSW EOI Lodged (70 pts): 14/Dec/2016
SA SS applied: 08/Dec/2016
NSW SS invitation&Applied: 13/Jan/2017
SA Approval to apply for Visa: 20/Jan/2017
NSW Approval to apply for Visa:03/Feb/2017
VISA Lodged:13/Feb/2017
VSA Granted:28/Feb/2017


----------



## jans13 (Nov 6, 2018)

*ajay*

i have selected both 189 and 190 for my EOI. If get an invite for 190, my EOI would get locked for a period of 60days. Will i be able to update my PTE score after i get an invite for 190, to increase my chances of getting an invite for 189?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

jans13 said:


> i have selected both 189 and 190 for my EOI. If get an invite for 190, my EOI would get locked for a period of 60days. Will i be able to update my PTE score after i get an invite for 190, to increase my chances of getting an invite for 189?


What would be the purpose of this? Once you have received an invitation for 190 your EOI will be locked for 60 during which time you will not receive an invitation for 189.


----------

